# Entertainment



## SliverPicker (Apr 4, 2015)

I stumbled across this little gem today.

Presented entirely without comment.


----------



## rwoods (Apr 4, 2015)

Comments - don't know where to start so I'll just say that he would have been better off had he not commented as well. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## chucker (Apr 4, 2015)

? educated enough to kill a dead tree, but not bright enough to turn on the sound! wait a minute, if a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to ????? .................


----------



## 1270d (Apr 4, 2015)

Woodsman mike here...... That's as far as one needs to watch. Lol. Creating bear habitat.


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 4, 2015)

I have to admit I laughed pretty hard. The bear habitat comment was without equal.

That guy is of a "type" that seems to transplant itself here in sizable numbers. I think some peoples' brain function changes above 7000'.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 4, 2015)

He left plenty of hinge material all right.


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Apr 4, 2015)

"I leave the air filter intentionally clogged up so it won't run too lean. Seems to run great."


Really?
Wow.


----------



## 1270d (Apr 4, 2015)

I like silverton. I was one of the tourists on the train once.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 4, 2015)

My wife says that I'm not allowed to watch YouTube tree cutters any more. All the screaming and yelling upsets her. Not the YouTube screaming and yelling...mine.

SliverPicker, I don't wish you any harm but please keep that guy on your side of the hill.


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 4, 2015)

He's on this side of the hill, but there's a few hills between me and him as well. Good thing.

At least he's quite humble about the whole thing.


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 4, 2015)

1270d said:


> I like silverton. I was one of the tourists on the train once.



I never once rode the train, but I lived in Durango for a while a "few" years back.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 4, 2015)

SliverPicker said:


> He's on this side of the hill, but there's a few hills between me and him as well. Good thing.
> 
> At least he's quite humble about the whole thing.


 

Humble? I can think of some words to describe that lad but humble isn't one of them.

I'm kind of interested in his idea about leaving your air filter clogged so the saw runs better. Wonder where he came up with that little gem?


----------



## sgrizz (Apr 4, 2015)

He never once looked up at the tree while doing the back cut . And he wasn't to bright jumping off the stump with the saw in hand. Cant fix stupid I guess.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 4, 2015)

well... he's enthusiastic... 

Now I remember why I don't live in CO or WY anymore...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Humble? I can think of some words to describe that lad but humble isn't one of them.
> 
> I'm kind of interested in his idea about leaving your air filter clogged so the saw runs better. Wonder where he came up with that little gem?


dumbazz comes to mind quickly


----------



## rwoods (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't have the hearing for saw tuning, but maybe that clogged air filter was why his saw was screaming in the falling cut. It sounded similar to my MAC just before I scorched it. It sounded more normal when he was bucking. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

rwoods said:


> I don't have the hearing for saw tuning, but maybe that clogged air filter was why his saw was screaming in the falling cut. It sounded similar to my MAC just before I scorched it. It sounded more normal when he was bucking. Ron


he can't file either.........that saw should have went through that like butter


----------



## dhskier2 (Apr 5, 2015)

And here I thought I was the only one who chowder'd limbs for a picnic area under dead trees


----------



## _RJ_ (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh youtube... [emoji23]


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 6, 2015)

I always feel humbled when I watch an expert at work.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 6, 2015)

effectively creating a few good yuks for me


----------



## Samlock (Apr 7, 2015)

Impressive. He counted the limbs.


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 7, 2015)

He must've had his shoes off more than once to do that...


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 7, 2015)

....where to start......I agree with all said...
I couldn't realy see him during the fall as to weather he was checking his canopy at all....but yeah what a jack @zz jumping over the stump and one handed bucks in HIS little 'saftey vid'...no hard hat and the read up says "always were your PPE"...lol
saftey video realy..realy?
Not sure he had holding wood all across, about a 5'' step? nothing about cleaning out the UC 
Doing his part with MPB....by spreading the bugs? Those trees must be Y2s ? (No longer have bugs)
he can't file nevermind file for the dogs
But I got a feeling he dosent know what they are there for. That saw hurt my ears,
Sounded so bad. Loved his theory on restricting air flow...isn't that what the jets are for? Its like to say i run a dirty filter so it doesn't lean out...lol

50% 1-1 ratio UC on a leaner on flat ground.

Total joke vidio
It was definitely made in jest don't you think...people aren't realy like that are they?..entertainment alright..lol


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 7, 2015)

SliverPicker said:


> He must've had his shoes off more than once to do that...



Am I weird in that I use my toes as tally marks... each toe digit equals 10... gimme a minute... carry the 0...


I can count to 1010 with just fingers and toes?



Westboastfaller said:


> ....where to start......I agree with all said...
> I couldn't realy see him during the fall as to weather he was checking his canopy at all....but yeah what a jack @zz jumping over the stump and one handed bucks in HIS little 'saftey vid'...no hard hat and the read up says "always were your PPE"...lol
> saftey video realy..realy?
> Not sure he had holding wood all across, about a 5'' step? nothing about cleaning out the UC
> ...



Unfortunately people are really like that... I'd put money on the dude thinking he did everyone a public service and feels he should be rewarded with brewskies and copious slaps on the back, possibly even a congressional medal of whatever...


----------



## BeatCJ (Apr 8, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> Unfortunately people are really like that... I'd put money on the dude thinking he did everyone a public service and feels he should be rewarded with brewskies and copious slaps on the back, possibly even a congressional medal of whatever...



Yup, I bet he's pretty proud of it.


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 8, 2015)

A sad fact of life is that stupid people don't know they're stupid


----------



## Samlock (Apr 8, 2015)

Joe46 said:


> A sad fact of life is that stupid people don't know they're stupid



I know I am. I've got a wife, a teenager and plenty of in -laws reminding me of the fact.


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 8, 2015)

Like I said before, that guy is a stereo type that really exists here. They move from some city and they just know that they are especially intelligent so if they thought it it's correct.

I don't have an explanation for what makes them behave like they do, but they do it. I have run across this exact type of tool, I mean, guy at least a half dozen times over the years. This time it was caught on video. 

I'm not sure whether I should be embarrassed for him, ticked off at him or if I should feel pity for the guy. 

I guess I will just laugh and move along. Shine it on.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 8, 2015)

SliverPicker said:


> I guess I will just laugh and move along. Shine it on.



That's the best bet.
Just be glad that you're not related to the guy and have to be around him on a constant basis. 
Although if you were it might be a good test of your patience.


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 9, 2015)

You said a mouthful there.


----------



## slowp (Apr 11, 2015)

I felt entertained right from the start. Lopping the limbs? Most firewood cutters around here won't even move the limbs off the road if they are cutting a blowdown up that is across the road. Falling snags for firewood is illegal here. He failed to leave empty beer cans behind and he failed to whine about them gubmint rules and having to pay $5 a load. In fact, if he was local, he would only want to cut tight grain peeler quality doug-fir that would magically hop into his pickup. Oh, and the slabs of bark would be scattered hither and yon on and off the road or thrown in the ditch (that drains the road).

Not at all realistic for our area.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh No! Not another Logger!


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 17, 2015)

WOW‼ Firewooders... what idiots‼
That guy is typical of every one of 'em.
Sure am glad I moved into the elite forum.

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Jun 28, 2015)

I stumbled across another "gem" today.
"enjoy"


----------



## oregon steel (Jun 29, 2015)

That was just too good Chris, I think the first one might have been a parody, but this guy is for real.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 29, 2015)

That was painful to watch. I was yelling "NO!... WHAT IN THE HELL?" enough I got asked if I was ok!

I guess shower shoes are the correct footwear? Silly me wearing boots.


----------



## moondoggie (Jun 29, 2015)

Insane!!!!!!


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Jun 29, 2015)

oregon steel said:


> That was just too good Chris, I think the first one might have been a parody, but this guy is for real.


That's the scary part. He actually thinks he knows what he is doing, and "instructing" no less. In a campground with people and campers nearby. In flip flops and beach shorts.

VF, it was painful. Shaking my head the whole time. I'm of the east coast short bar bore cutting camp, but I'm positive I could have done a better humboldt than that.
The whole time I was waiting for that saw to jump out of the cut and kick back into his leg. Brake engaged a few times...


----------



## Samlock (Jun 29, 2015)

Good thing the geezer got the job done and didn't kill anyone. Bad thing, he probably doesn't realize how hard he pushed his luck.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 30, 2015)

Not enough stump shot on that first one. The second was posted on AS a couple of weeks ago. Both are painful to watch.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

Things can always get worse.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 3, 2015)

This is one of my favorites. As in "how many things can you do wrong and still survive?"


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 3, 2015)

People always bag on that guy, but seriously, three big sticks down, in a perfect lay, in under a minute? That is one skilled dude!


----------



## Gologit (Jul 3, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> People always bag on that guy, but seriously, three big sticks down, in a perfect lay, in under a minute? That is one skilled dude!


 LOL...yup, like the firewood guys say..."The trees are on the ground and nobody got hurt or killed, the day was a success".


----------



## madhatte (Jul 3, 2015)

Arggh, that video. It gives me a pain.


----------



## stihlslinger (Jul 6, 2015)

Thee people make me cringe the gut cutting the pine in shorts and flip-flops? That's crazy the guy cutting in the snow should have known better than to cut that first tree like that. Should have set a hinge and trigger should have not started cutting on the second tree until the first one was on !the ground and should have defenetily looker at were the top of the second one and seen it was over the dead one. People give woodcutter s like me a bad rap lol


----------



## Marshy (Jul 6, 2015)

Its always easier when the wood splits itself. Less splitting I have to do. LOL The one in the snow always gives me chills. haha


----------



## stihlslinger (Jul 6, 2015)

this one is funny


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2015)

Gologit said:


> This is one of my favorites. As in "how many things can you do wrong and still survive?"


----------



## cantoo (Jul 6, 2015)

The old geezer knows how to live life though.


----------



## stihlslinger (Jul 7, 2015)

Anyone else think the chain In the second vid was dull?


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Jul 7, 2015)

Yep. Chain was dull. At least it can be sharpened. I feel the operator is beyond hope. Im really surprised he has lived long enough to get gray hair.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 7, 2015)

On the original video, two words come to mind - Barney Fife.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 7, 2015)

I've dumped some trees in flip flops and shorts. Dam flops clog up on ya.


----------



## stihlslinger (Jul 7, 2015)

This is just plain stupid lol​


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 11, 2015)

First video:

"I leave the air filter intentionally clogged so that it doesn't run too lean". 

WTF??? 

How about you service your AF and use that little screwdriver that Stihl gave ya to tune the saw when needed?


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 11, 2015)

Chris_In_VT said:


> I stumbled across another "gem" today.
> "enjoy"





Wow. Textbook example of the term "monkey ****ing a football".


People think he's a sailer/surfer...............but he used to be a "timber guy"...


----------

